# Compactable Fill



## Twinnine (Aug 17, 2011)

I mostly do light construction / remodeling but building my own place so the land excavation is a new area to me. I have a question for you pros in this area about what to use for fill before putting a slab on grade down. basically I need to build up the base anywhere from 3' in one corner to 5' in the other corner. I can get some boney bank run up to 6" or screened 1.5" minus for fill. I will be putting it in layers and compacting the crap out of it. I've heard 1.5" minus compacts better from one side and the other side says it will settle too much and put down the bank run for good solid base. 

any suggestions?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

It is easier to get a consistent lift with the screened stuff. Grading 6" minus can be a pain. What are you compacting with.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Stay away from the 6" and go with the 1.5". You will get less voids and better compaction.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Stay away from the 6" and go with the 1.5". You will get less voids and better compaction.


yup, lot easier to squeeze a bunch of 1 1/2'" inch chunks together and fill any voids, than a bunch of 6" chunks.


----------



## Twinnine (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be compacting with a plate compactor. Will take some extra time, but since it's my own project, I don't mind the extra time it will take. Besides, when there's beer in one hand, time seems to go quicker. 

as for the 6" and voids, it's not all big rock, but a mix of 6" and down so not sure there would be many voids if any. But you guys know better than I.

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A plate tamper is hard to compact 6". It is real hard to get that rock to squeeze together. Any voids could cause shifting under the structure in the future.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Twinnine said:


> I'll be compacting with a plate compactor. Will take some extra time, but since it's my own project, I don't mind the extra time it will take. Besides, when there's beer in one hand, time seems to go quicker.
> 
> as for the 6" and voids, it's not all big rock, but a mix of 6" and down so not sure there would be many voids if any. But you guys know better than I.
> 
> Thanks for the replys!


trust me, you want 2" minus


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

How big an area & how much product are hauling in? If it's a big area the plate compactor will take forever.


----------

